# Steam Speicherort



## ich656 (25. Dezember 2011)

Servus PCGH´ler,

hab heute mal den kompletten Steam Ordner auf eine leereres Laufwerk Kopiert und den Steam Ordner vom volleren Ordner gelöscht. 
Wenn ich Jetzt Steam starten will, geht es nicht mehr. 
Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen? 

Wollte eigentlich nur den Speicherort in Steam ändern, damit Steam einfach die Games auf ein anderes Laufwerk Speichert. 

Danke für Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. Dezember 2011)

Geh mal in den kopierten Steamordner und starte von dort aus die .exe.

Außerdem solltest du den Registrypfad anpassen.


----------



## Research (25. Dezember 2011)

Allgemin mag das Steam nicht. Mach Sicherungen von deinen Games (via Steam), deinstalliere Steam und installiere es dort wo es hin soll. Anschließend die Backups wieder herstellen und fertig.


----------



## ich656 (26. Dezember 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Geh mal in den kopierten Steamordner und starte von dort aus die .exe.
> 
> Außerdem solltest du den Registrypfad anpassen.



Wie ändert man den Pfad? 



Research schrieb:


> Allgemin mag das Steam nicht. Mach Sicherungen von deinen Games (via Steam), deinstalliere Steam und installiere es dort wo es hin soll. Anschließend die Backups wieder herstellen und fertig.



Wie geht das gleich wider bei Steam mit dem Backups?
Habs vergessen


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Dezember 2011)

ich656 schrieb:


> Wie geht das gleich wider bei Steam mit dem Backups?
> Habs vergessen


 
Das ist wohl die einfachste Methode, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob sie bei dir noch funktioniert.
Dazu musst du Steam starten, in den Reiter Bibliothek wechseln, Rechtsklick auf das Spiel das du sichern möchtest und dann auf "Spieldateien sichern".

Da du Steam aber zur Zeit nicht starten kannst, wovon ich ausgehe, bleibt dir nur die Neuinstallation.

Ich habe mir grade mal den Registrypfad angeguckt und gesehen das ich mich gettäuscht habe.
Die Registryeinträge von Steam sind zu komplex da für jeden einzelnen Prozess ein Unterreiter existiert.
Tut mir Leid für die Falschinfo.

Am besten wäre es Steam in dem gewünschten Ordner zu installieren und die Spiele neu zu laden.


----------



## ich656 (26. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich schauen, obs geht, wenn ich den ganzen Ordner wider auf das Alte Laufwerk schiebe. 

Kann ich auch ein Backup machen bei dem ich alle Spiele auswählen kann

Edit: Jetzt hab ich das ganze wider auf die alte Festplatte C: geschoben aber jetz geht gar nix mehr. Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich Steam in dem Ordner Starten will: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to write to the current  Steam application folder. Please move Steam to a folder where you have write privileges.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Dezember 2011)

ich656 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch ein Backup machen bei dem ich alle Spiele auswählen kann?


 
Nein, du musst jedes Spiel einzeln sichern.
Bei aktueller Hardware geht das aber einigermaßen schnell.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Dezember 2011)

Man ist das Kompliziert. Steam deinstallieren und auf der anderen Platte installieren problem Solved


----------



## ich656 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich bekomme ich steam noch zum laufen. 
Jetzt geht ja gar nix mehr. 

Wenn ich das so mache, muss ich dann meine Spiele auch alle wo anderst speichern damit der das wider Findet oder kann ich die da dann lassen?


----------



## Research (26. Dezember 2011)

Mit Robocopy müsstest du, wenn nichts mehr geht, die Spiele retten können.

Download von Robocopy: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17657
    Download von YARCGUI: http://www.heise.de/software/download/yarcgui/48031

Die Option MIR nehmen.


----------



## ich656 (26. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt hab ich alles hin bekommen. 
Nur zeigts mir bei manchen Spielen auf dem Desktop jetzt keine Symbole mehr an. 

Im Anhang ist ein Bild.


----------



## Research (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei mir und bei Freunden Standard.


----------



## ich656 (27. Dezember 2011)

Vorher war das ned und ein weiteres game ist jetz weg -.- 

Muss ich wohl oder übel neu Installieren.


----------



## Research (27. Dezember 2011)

Solange die Daten noch da sind kann man noch etwas retten.


----------

